# ISO Disney Orlando 2bed 8/31 to 9/7



## Lauren81M (Aug 11, 2014)

Prefer Marriott, Hilton, Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Reunion, Sheraton, or Diamond's Cypress Pointe Grande Villas or Grand Beach.  Looking to spend $550 or less. 

I might be open to other properties, but only if extremely cheap.

Another edit: Switching my dates to 8/30 to 9/6. Sorry for the confusion.

Thank you!


----------



## probowlsurf (Aug 11, 2014)

*Marriott*

What marriotts Are you looking for. I have several. What are you looking to pay?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2014)

probowlsurf said:


> What marriotts Are you looking for. I have several. What are you looking to pay?



Per first post:





> $350 or less


----------



## probowlsurf (Aug 11, 2014)

*Other properties*

I read it as if not one of the properties listed, then she won't pay more than $350.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2014)

probowlsurf said:


> I read it as if not one of the properties listed, then she won't pay more than $350.



Just so you know, the Max asking price on this forum is $100 per night...


----------



## Lauren81M (Aug 11, 2014)

edited my post to show my price preference. $550 or less.


----------



## probowlsurf (Aug 11, 2014)

*Harbour Lake*

I offered HL for $700/wk


----------



## Lauren81M (Aug 12, 2014)

Answering the Marriott question: would like Harbour Lake, Cypress Harbour, any of the 3 Marriott Palms, or Grande Vista, in that order of preference.


----------



## icydog (Aug 19, 2014)

I can do 

Marriott Harbor Lake 8/31-9/7 for $600

Marriott Cypress Harbor *8/30-9/6* ditto $

Marriott Sabal Palms* 8/30-9/6* ditto $

Marriott Royal Palms *8/30-9/6* ditto $


----------



## voyager1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've sent you a private message


----------



## Lauren81M (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I've found a place. Do I need to close this thread in some way?


----------

